# Firmware build 2018.18.11 2257dd4 (5-30-18)



## ncsmith4 (May 5, 2018)

Took delivery of Model 3 yesterday. It has software 2018.18.11 (2257dd4). I haven’t seen that one discussed anywhere here. Is this like a delivery build or something?


----------

